# Overload...where to start



## juice1971 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

I am a beginner haunter that has been dabbling for years but I seriously feel there is a hard core, deep rooted extreme haunter buried just under the surface. 

What I am looking for is some advice, I've been creeping the forum, reading different posts and can't seem to find a place to start. I am thinking some prop construction might be a good place to start but am hoping some of you seasoned veterans can point me in the right direction to start. I am open to any and all advice and look forward to an amazing Halloween season

Thanks everyone

Justin - Juice1971


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hello and welcome

I guess for some advice, will need to ask what your are interested in for prop construction for now? Whether some tombstones, ground breakers, static, animated, etc, etc 

The 'search' tool would be a good start as well for items that would be interested in building, if you haven't already done so.

again, welcome.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you're wanting something for this year, ya better hurry!  Check out the how to forum and the showroom forum & see if anything catches your eye. Also check out the monster list and haunt project.

Maybe try your hand at a tombstone or two to start. If you're wanting something animated, a tombstone peeper like this one is fairly simple.

Good luck, and welcome to HF!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

An easy one to make is life size zombies out of PVC, chicken wire, and pool noodles. Use your own body (arms, legs) for the measurements, then put your clothes on them. Something like this:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I started out with a 7 foot tall Grim reaper, 3 crappy wooden tombstones, a few pumpkins & stretchy spider web material. That's it. Ya gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I agree, tombstones are a good starter project for that 'better than store bought' look in your graveyard.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Tombstones are always a good place to start.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!! I agree with the above posts, tombstones are a good start. I started out buying a few store-bought ones and "accessorized" them to make them more authentic. I also use spider webs for my porch area. 

You're at the right place as far as feeding your inner haunter feelings because there are so many peeps on this site with great talents Take some time and check out the showroom, making sure you have a brown paper bag to breath in and try - try not to get to overwhelmed with taking on big projects. The reason why I say that is it even happens to me every day!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. One of my first props was a toe pincher coffin made from foam board. Most of us here started small and just kept adding a few new props each year.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I would suggest starting with whatever you can handle, and building each year from that. Our first year was before the forums, and included graves made out of cardboard, full size figures made out of 2x4s wearing store bought masks, and cheesy stuff. But the neighbors still enjoyed it - its just the spirit of the night.

The next year we built a fence, and carved foam tombstones all year long, and made PVC monsters. The next year we added a common theme to the monsters, and the next year was the columns, etc.

We still have an original prop from our first year, that we always put SOMEWHERE in our haunt. It is a mostly deflated football that we put a CHEESY halloween monster mask on, and stuck it on the end of a 2x4 with a trench coat on it. Took 5 minutes to put together, but even now (with a better body) it throws a great shadow 

You don't have to start off big to entertain the ToTs, or yourself. And building up like that gives you a real appreciation for the history of your haunt.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Juice,

I would start with the arm I saw under your desk (LOL)! The skin on those old IV arms is meant to peel back to replace the penrose tubing. Perhaps one of the IT nerds can give you some help with a primitive animation device like wiggling the fingers or a way to make the arm crawl across the ground. You might use it in a scene from Evil dead 2 where Ash lost his arm and replaced it with a chainsaw. That would work with the other members suggestions on simple standing props. Whatever you make it will stay your favorite for years just like Dixie said.


----------

